# How to put a book onto an iPad?



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a free ebook that I did not get from Amazon. It's in .mobi format. I put it onto my Kindle Keyboard via USB, so it's only on that Kindle, and not in the Amazon cloud.

How do I put that same book on my iPad?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Easiest way may be to email the ebook to yourself, then when the message is on your iPad, click on the mobi file, and the iPad will ask if you want to open it in "Kindle". Click and it will be loaded in.

Or you can do pretty much the same thing with Dropbox.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Or you can download the "Send to Kindle" app for PC or Mac, and use it to send to your Kindle for iPad.  That'll put it in your Cloud if you want it there.  So will emailing it, for that matter.  

If you don't want it in the Cloud, Dropbox is a good way to go.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I went crazy trying to figure it out, because I have books from Project Gutenberg that I wanted on my iPad and iPhone, and I finally did.  here's how to do it.  This will seem complicated, but I promise you, when actually do it, it's very easy.  Connect your iPad to computer and click on your device in iTunes, then click on the Apps tab.  Scroll down and you will see a section that says File Sharing with a list of Apps that are supported.  Kindle will be one of them.  Select Kindle and then click add (it will be underneath the box on the righthand side).  Then select your file and voila, it should show up when you next open your Kindle app.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

You all do know that if you go into your Amazon, Manage Kindle page, you have a Kindle email address you can set up to send files to either your Kindle device, or in this case, your Kindle App for iPad?


----------

